# I CAN'T SET MY DEFAULT KINDLE ON AMAZON.



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

No matter what I do, I can not set my Voyage as the default kindle on amazon, so now I have to check to make sure the book does not go to an older kindle unless it's my choice. It used to be my default kindle. I tried at Devices numerous times on both my ipads. I changed the names around so that either of the 2 older kindles was not the default by changing the names. Nothing works. I tried tonight for at least almost 2 hours. I've had to charge my kindles because of draining the batteries. I have many kindles. Alphabetical order does not work in names. Any suggestions?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Mine are alphabetical so the one I want is on top.
I don't understand your batteries draining.
My best advice would be if you have a computer or tablet, go to manage my content and devices there.  Try changing the name there.
Reboot the voyage.  Then turn on the wifi and sync.  

Hope all this helps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> No matter what I do, I can not set my Voyage as the default kindle on amazon, so now I have to check to make sure the book does not go to an older kindle unless it's my choice. It used to be my default kindle. I tried at Devices numerous times on both my ipads. I changed the names around so that either of the 2 older kindles was not the default by changing the names. Nothing works. I tried tonight for at least almost 2 hours. I've had to charge my kindles because of draining the batteries. I have many kindles. Alphabetical order does not work in names. Any suggestions?


Toby,

How frustrating! Take a deep breath, we'll figure this out! (Or send you to Kindle CS.) Let's take it a step at a time.

I just tried changing my default device on my iPad and it seemed to work. The new device showed up when I went to a book download page.

Did changing the default to one of the other devices not currently the default (other than the Voyage) work?

Are all of your Kindles connected to WiFi?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had that happen one time: my favorite device stopped being the default for no apparent reason . . . but I was able to switch it back. It's like the account forgot I'd designated it and defaulted to alphabetical again. 

It sounds like you realize that you no longer have to name it something alphabetically prioritized, but here's what steps I'd suggest. (Making it very basic for the benefit, as well, of those who might have less familiarity.)

Be sure your device is turned on, wifi is on (airplane mode is OFF) and that it appears to be connecting properly. Check your WiFi network settings -- password, etc.

Is your device shown as registered to your account? Check under 'Manage your Content and Devices'. (It should be listed as one of the devices when you go to that tab. The page comes up on the 'content' tab. Manage your Content and Devices is an option in the 'your account' menu, which link is along the top at Amazon, near the right.)

Obviously, if it's not even listed, the first step is to register it. (More on that in the longer paragraph below.  )

If it is there, and is the default device, it should say so under the name. If it's NOT the default device, click on it and there will be a link that comes available (left side) that will let you set it so.

If it _appears_ to be the default device, but purchases via the web page are not going there automatically, I suggest you switch the default AWAY from it (click 'save as default device and confirm in the pop up) and then back to it. Before switching it back, check on a book page and see if the default device name changes.

You do, I think, need to be on the 'full version' of the Amazon site . . . . I'm not sure you can do this at all on the mobile version. On a Fire, I think you need to be accessing Amazon via the browser vs the 'store' link.

If that doesn't work, it's possible there's a glitch in the registration. So it seems to be registered -- and books are downloading and all -- but it's not completely. Best thing to do is to de-register it and then register it again. Don't worry: you won't lose anything. You can do it either from the device or from the website. To re-register at the website, you'll need the device serial number which you can find under device info: from the home page tap menu/settings/menu/device info. To switch registration via the device, you go to menu/settings/registration and household. If it IS registered, the option will be to deregister; if it is NOT, the option will be to register. To register you'll need your amazon account credentials.

If none of that works, toggle the wifi (airplane mode) off and then on. Be sure it is connecting and do the above steps again. If that doesn't work, try a restart on the device (menu/settings/menu/restart*). Then try the above steps again. Usually if the issue is the device talking to the Zon -- which is needed for proper registration -- one of those operations will fix it. But if nothing has -- it might be time for a call to kindle support.  There are links in the pinned thread at the top of the forum.

*Do NOT choose 'reset device' -- that WILL erase all your books and any personalization. You'll get a warning if you select it by accident.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What Ann said.

Once minor clarification; apparently, if you have added collections on the device itself, you'll have to re-add the collections by going through the collections on the cloud and press and hold on the collections you want to add to your device, then select "Add to Device."  Sync first to make sure the device will show your cloud collections.  If you have a lot of collections and a goodly number of books on the device, it may take a few minutes for all the collections to appear.

(Just tried it to see what happened when I deregistered and register the device.)  Edit:  though other weird stuff happened too, like I couldn't get it to show books not in collections if I sorted by collection--just the collections I added and not all the books on the device were in collections.  So I'm restarting the device.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions! Just to make what I said clearer. Yes, for a few days straight, I went to the full page at amazon on my both my ipads to change the default to my voyage. My voyage only stayed my default for that day. The next day, not my voyage once again. I repeated over the next few days. Didn't work! I changed the names on my kindles. Alphabetical order did not work, ie., An...came before Ad...so not the Alphabetical order. Right now, it's KD ...at the top as the default with my Ad...in 2nd place. I guess I spent so much time with my kindles, that by my batteries drained, so I had to charge multiple kindles at once. Not a biggie for the charging, except for making it harder to keep moving the kindle back & forth to change names.  My original KDXG is old, so the battery drained right down to the pop up sign in no time. I even changed my voyage to the KD..name & my KDXG to another name & it didn't work. 
    Yes, my voyage is registered. Yes, the wifi was on the voyage as well as the other kindles when I was changing names. I even did a sync after I changed the name so the mothership/amazon got the message. After that I stopped. I'm was very determined to get it to work & very frustrated. I'll have to keep trying another day, just not for hours this time.
    Now, with the other great suggestions that you gave, (Thank you again!) I have so many books, 2 pages of collections, I am afraid after to even deregister it unless I have to. I would rather do that with my other kindles, ie., the PW's. I'll have to think on that one. I could reboot/restart it & see what happens. I appreciate everyone's support & if you think of anything else, let me know. I'll let you know if it works.


----------

